# silver nip ndnr



## bubbas dad (Feb 27, 2007)

i was wondering if anybody had any information on this bottle or company. i've only seen 1 or 2 of these bottles so picked it up at a good price. it appears to be an older ndnr bottle, maybe from the early 60's. just wonder what area it's from and what type soda it was .
 thanks


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 27, 2007)

John

 There was a discussion on the link below discussing ndnr bottles. There is also a link to a NDNR site you may be able to find some info there. Good luck.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_64944/mpage_1/key_ndnr/tm.htm#65034


----------



## madman (Feb 27, 2007)

ok john you got my attention!! yea my guess earlier 60s very nice! mike


----------



## bubbas dad (Feb 28, 2007)

thanks cc , i was one of the ones in that descussion. that web site a good one but it doesn't have much in the way of information about the companies or products.
  thanks mike. i hope someone can enlighten me on it.


----------



## digdug (Feb 28, 2007)

I found a bottle just like that about a year ago in North Carolina, digging around a lake.  I have not been able to find out anything about Silver Nip at all.  I am sure someone out there knows something about it.


----------



## logueb (Feb 28, 2007)

John, If the information posted back in 2001 by Digger Odell is correct, then the bottle contained some type of fruit juice.  Seems someone found a Silver Nip with a Florida Fruit Canner embossed on the bottom. Check out the link below.  Scroll about 3/4 of the way down.

http://www.bottlebooks.com/questions/Oct2001/october_2001_questions_ask_digge.htm

 Hope this helps.


----------



## bubbas dad (Feb 28, 2007)

thanks buster. thats a little more than i knew before. fruit juice makes sense looking at the bottle. hi digdug.


----------

